# configure whole home setup? How?



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

I just got my whole home setup at my house and since I only have 4 receivers, the technician only setup a cross sharing meaning reciever 1 talk to 2 and 3 talk to 4, he told me it was to avoid overload of the swm splitter. Is this true? Now I want to change so all can talk to each other, how can I do this? Also the dude failed to install the Deca to my router so my receiver can access the internet. TIA.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Call DirecTv back and tell them the installer failed to finish the job, and have them schedule someone else to come finish it. That is ridiculous. All the equipment should be able to access the playlists of ALL the DVRs on your Deca Network and should be connected to the internet via your router.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sangweb said:


> I just got my whole home setup at my house and since I only have 4 receivers, the technician only setup a cross sharing meaning reciever 1 talk to 2 and 3 talk to 4, he told me it was to avoid overload of the swm splitter. Is this true? Now I want to change so all can talk to each other, how can I do this? Also the dude failed to install the Deca to my router so my receiver can access the internet. TIA.


:nono:

Overload the SWM splitter? :lol:

Call D* and tell them to come fix it...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

sangweb said:


> I just got my whole home setup at my house and since I only have 4 receivers, the technician only setup a cross sharing meaning receiver 1 talk to 2 and 3 talk to 4, he told me it was to avoid overload of the swm splitter. Is this true? Now I want to change so all can talk to each other, how can I do this? Also the dude failed to install the Deca to my router so my receiver can access the internet. TIA.


That got to be one of the worst install stories I read on this forum. The only thing overloaded was the installer mental capacity.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> That got to be one of the worst install stories I read on this forum. The only thing overloaded was the installer mental capacity.


Thank-you all for confirmation of my suspicion, I'am going to call the dude to come back, if not, I'll call DTV to complaint


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Need a lot more configuration details.

Short of going crazy with splitters and band stop filters, I'm not sure how he could have set it up to operate as you describe.

Also, was the broadband deca on his workorder?


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Need a lot more configuration details.
> 
> Short of going crazy with splitters and band stop filters, I'm not sure how he could have set it up to operate as you describe.
> 
> Also, was the broadband deca on his workorder?


I've just had a discussion with the techinician and his work order do not include the Broadband Deca, does includes DECA receivers. He told me the reason my receiver do not talk to each other was due to how they are connect on the splitter. So my recvr 1 and 2 on the same splitter while 3 & 4on the other that is why 1&2 cannot see 3&4 and vice versa, is this true? He said I should put them all on the same splitter, I think this is not true because if this is the case, how can you get 15 receivers as whole home DVR since each splitter can only limit to 8.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> I've just had a discussion with the techinician and his work order do not include the Broadband Deca, does includes DECA receivers. He told me the reason my receiver do not talk to each other was due to how they are connect on the splitter. So my recvr 1 and 2 on the same splitter while 3 & 4on the other that is why 1&2 cannot see 3&4 and vice versa, is this true? He said I should put them all on the same splitter, I think this is not true because if this is the case, how can you get 15 receivers as whole home DVR since each splitter can only limit to 8.


There is some real BS here, "but" can you post a sketch of your layout?
There isn't really a way to have "15 receivers" all working together, but you can have 16 tuners working off a SWiM-16.

The receivers work fine off different splitters, and my system is setup this way.

Before I can give you accurate info/help, please give me an overview of what you have.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sangweb said:


> I've just had a discussion with the techinician and his work order do not include the Broadband Deca, does includes DECA receivers. He told me the reason my receiver do not talk to each other was due to how they are connect on the splitter. So my recvr 1 and 2 on the same splitter while 3 & 4on the other that is why 1&2 cannot see 3&4 and vice versa, is this true? He said I should put them all on the same splitter, I think this is not true because if this is the case, how can you get 15 receivers as whole home DVR since each splitter can only limit to 8.


Unless he put a Band Stop Filter (BSF) up-line between the two splitters, all the receivers should be able to see each other. And in your case, it does not seem that you should have a BSF installed.

Do you actually have 3 splitters then? A single cable from the dish to a splitter and then from that splitter to two more splitters?

Give us a little more description of how your setup is connected and we can see what the installer did and what needs to be done to correct it.

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sangweb said:


> I've just had a discussion with the techinician and his work order do not include the Broadband Deca, does includes DECA receivers. He told me the reason my receiver do not talk to each other was due to how they are connect on the splitter. So my recvr 1 and 2 on the same splitter while 3 & 4on the other that is why 1&2 cannot see 3&4 and vice versa, is this true? He said I should put them all on the same splitter, I think this is not true because if this is the case, how can you get 15 receivers as whole home DVR since each splitter can only limit to 8.


After thinking about it you might not want that tech back out... As others suggested try to provide some specifics of your system; how many receivers (and what model), four coaxial lines from your dish or one?, multiple dishes?, if four lines from dish do you have a SWM8(s) or SWM16?, how many splitters?, etc...


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> After thinking about it you might not want that tech back out... As others suggested try to provide some specifics of your system; how many receivers (and what model), four coaxial lines from your dish or one?, multiple dishes?, if four lines from dish do you have a SWM8(s) or SWM16?, how many splitters?, etc...


Here is summary of my setup:

Slim5 Dish
4 cables connecting to SWM16 (I think)
2 SWM output to an 8 output splitters (give me total of 16 output but the technician told me I can only use 4 receivers each eventhough there are 8 output on the splitter, is this true)
I have total of 6 receivers (3 HR24-100 and 1 SD HR (16-500), HR20-100s, HR20-700)
as you can see, currently I only have 4 receivers connecting because the others do not work without the DECA receiver install
I have 3 HR24-100 and 1 SD HR (16-500), each splitter has 2 receivers, the reason the other two (HR20) are not installed yet is because he told me they were in-compatible)

See pics of what my setup. Thx.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK .. something is weird here .. You say you "only have 4 receivers"

There are 8 lines connected. In your first picture each of the 2 8-way splitters have 4 lines attached. If you only have 4 receivers, you should only have a total of 4 lines.

Is it possible the tech connected 2 lines to each receiver? There should only be one.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> Here is summary of my setup:
> 
> Slim5 Dish
> 4 cables connecting to SWM16 (I think)
> ...


So you have a SWiM-16, which has two output that can each support up to 8 tuners [DVR= 2 tuners].
There is nothing there I see as to why this would be limited in any way.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sangweb said:


> Here is summary of my setup:
> 
> Slim5 Dish
> 4 cables connecting to SWM16 (I think)
> ...


OK .. The R16-500 should have a band stop filter attached. It's a short coax wire with a small red box on it (the filter). Otherwise, it's fine for this setup. It should be @ the R16 itself so you may want to double check.

each HR24-100 should have one line connected. It sounds like there are two. The R16 should also have one line connected - again sounds like 2. The R16 will NOT see the play list at all. It is not compatible with Whole Home DVR Service in any way.

The HR20s are not directly compatible, but there is a module that can be (and should have been) connected so that it works properly.

The SWiM-16 supports 8 tuners on each output, so if you really have the six DVRs you mention, then you will max out with 4 DVRs on one and 2 on the other (or 3 on each - doesn't really matter). Each DVR will have one cable attached, so your picture should still show only 6 outputs connected - it shows 8.

The SWiM-16 also supports networking both sides of the SWiM-16 outputs. This means a DVR on output 1 can see the playlist of a DVR on output 2 with no issues. The R16 of course would not be included at all - it's not compatible with whole home DVR service.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. The R16-500 should have a band stop filter attached. It's a short coax wire with a small red box on it (the filter). Otherwise, it's fine for this setup. It should be @ the R16 itself so you may want to double check.


R15-500 don't have any BSF install, according to the Tech, it is compatible with the whole home. As I stated, it only see one of my HR24-100.



Doug Brott said:


> each HR24-100 should have one line connected. It sounds like there are two. The R16 should also have one line connected - again sounds like 2. The R16 will NOT see the play list at all. It is not compatible with Whole Home DVR Service in any way.


Even though there are 8 installed, currently only 4 are being used, the others are there because I used to have 2 cables go into each of my DVR so he just plugs them in so he does not have to figure out which wire is live when connecting to the receivers.



Doug Brott said:


> The HR20s are not directly compatible, but there is a module that can be (and should have been) connected so that it works properly.


I've read about this, looks like I need a DECA, BSF, & splitter to get them working



Doug Brott said:


> The SWiM-16 supports 8 tuners on each output, so if you really have the six DVRs you mention, then you will max out with 4 DVRs on one and 2 on the other (or 3 on each - doesn't really matter). Each DVR will have one cable attached, so your picture should still show only 6 outputs connected - it shows 8.


This is where I don't get, the splitter output has 8 connectins but my DVR only requires one cable each, how can I max out with 4 receivers?



Doug Brott said:


> The SWiM-16 also supports networking both sides of the SWiM-16 outputs. This means a DVR on output 1 can see the playlist of a DVR on output 2 with no issues. The R16 of course would not be included at all - it's not compatible with whole home DVR service.


This is exactly what I want to hear but the Tech guys insist that they need to be on the same splitter.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Are we suppose to do something for the receiver to see each other? Currently I have 2 HR24 see each other and the S16-500 can see the other HR24, basically it is 2 pairs I am having. How was this done? Is it suppose to done automatically?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

> This is where I don't get, the splitter output has 8 connectins but my DVR only requires one cable each, how can I max out with 4 receivers?


A splitter isn't the limiting factor [like a switch is], It's the SWM that can only handle 8 "tuners", so if you connect 4 DVRs you have reached the max 8 tuner limit.
If you only connected one DVR, you could then connect 6 "receivers" [non DVRs] since they only have one tuner.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> Are we suppose to do something for the receiver to see each other? Currently I have 2 HR24 see each other and the S16-500 can see the other HR24, basically it is 2 pairs I am having. How was this done? Is it suppose to done automatically?


The 24s have the DECA internally, so the other H/HR2x need to have one of these:









the HR20-100 needs this:










Your "S16-500" must be an R16 and can't work as it doesn't have a network connection.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

sangweb said:


> R15-500 don't have any BSF install, according to the Tech, it is compatible with the whole home. As I stated, it only see one of my HR24-100.
> 
> Even though there are 8 installed, currently only 4 are being used, the others are there because I used to have 2 cables go into each of my DVR so he just plugs them in so he does not have to figure out which wire is live when connecting to the receivers.
> 
> ...


one cable off swm into the dvr handles 2 tuners.

I recall hearing of trainers telling techs this exact wrong info. anyone else remember this?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sangweb said:


> R15-500 don't have any BSF install, according to the Tech, it is compatible with the whole home. As I stated, it only see one of my HR24-100.


Your earlier post said R16-500 ..

R16-500 IS compatible with SWiM

R15-500 is NOT compatible with SWiM

The R16-500 should have a band stop filter so that it doesn't interfere with your DECA connections of the DVRs.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Your earlier post said R16-500 ..
> 
> R16-500 IS compatible with SWiM
> 
> R15-500 is NOT compatible with SWiM


Sorry, my mistake, too much typing and missed out an important number


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think we now know the SWiM side, but next is to find out what is at/on the receiver ends.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Also, all of the "open" lines that the Tech didn't remove should have been removed and replaced with a terminator. Most likely what you need is:

DECAs for the HR20s
Band Stop Filter for the R16 (It must be R16 if it works on your SWiM system)
Terminators for the unused locations on your splitters.

And yes, in your situation, the 8-way splitters are overkill. Both really should be 4-way, but its not that big of a deal.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Really, DIRECTV needs to come back out and fix this because it was not properly installed.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> A splitter isn't the limiting factor [like a switch is], It's the SWM that can only handle 8 "tuners", so if you connect 4 DVRs you have reached the max 8 tuner limit.
> If you only connected one DVR, you could then connect 6 "receivers" [non DVRs] since they only have one tuner.


Can you clarify the limiting factor? If I have a SWM 16, so you saying it can only output 16 tuners, not receivers? so each of the switch coming out from my SWM can only run 4 HD DVRs even though I only need one cable going to each receiver?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Really, DIRECTV needs to come back out and fix this because it was not properly installed.


"by someone that knows what they're doing too".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> Can you clarify the limiting factor? If I have a SWM 16, so you saying it can only output 16 tuners, not receivers? so each of the switch coming out from my SWM can only run 4 HD DVRs even though I only need one cable going to each receiver?


Your SWiM-16 is made up of two SWM8s mounted in the same package.
You have two outputs [one from each SWiM section] that can only serve eight tuners because they only have eight channels [one for each tuner].
A "splitter" *IS NOT* a switch. It merely feeds the same signals to all outputs.

Maybe it would help if you realize a SWiM is a pre-tuner for each receiver. Since DVRs have 2 tuners, they take two of the 8 "channels" from the pre-tuner.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I think we now know the SWiM side, but next is to find out what is at/on the receiver ends.


Nothing special on the receiver side except that each of them has a cable running into it. I do have 2 receivers connecting to the ethernet cable and 2 are not. This is why I want the broadband deca so I don't have to run the eithernet cable for the others. The funny thing is the two that has eithernet cable, they can see one of the receiver that is not on the network but they cannot see each other. Again, the technician told me this is because they are not on the same switch [B.S.]. I really need to understand how he sets up the receivers seeing each other in the first place.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Let's try this again:

With a switch the receiver sends a volt/tone to the switch and it connects the coax from the dish to the coax to the receiver and the receiver tunes to the channel. Each tuner needs its own coax.

With a SWiM, the receiver sends a signal to the SWiM requesting a channel. The SWiM picks out only part of the signal from the dish, and then converts it to another frequency [of eight] and the tuner in the receiver then tunes to the channel out of the larger "chunk" the SWiM sent.
Because the SWiM is only sending part of the SAT signals on request and then converts these to 8 different frequencies, these eight frequencies can be on the same coax [which isn't how a switch works]. With only eight of them this is the limiting factor and not how many times/ways you "split" the same signals.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> Nothing special on the receiver side except that each of them has a cable running into it. I do have 2 receivers connecting to the ethernet cable and 2 are not. This is why I want the broadband deca so I don't have to run the eithernet cable for the others. The funny thing is the two that has eithernet cable, they can see one of the receiver that is not on the network but they cannot see each other. Again, the technician told me this is because they are not on the same switch [B.S.]. I really need to understand how he sets up the receivers seeing each other in the first place.


I had a feeling this was happening.
You're not connecting your ethernet network to the DECA network of the 24s.
This is why you're currently "screwed".
I've post what the receivers need [the DECA] to have all of them on the DECA network. Then you need to have all the ethernet cables disconnected and add one more DECA to bridge the DECA to your home network.

This is smaller than yours but should give you an idea of how this is done:


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

veryoldschool,
Thanks for all the help, now I know what is happening. Since I don't have the broadband deca and if your receiver are not connecting to the same switch, you cannot see the other receivers. I've got DTV coming tomorrow to install the broadband deca free (initially they want $50). Once that install, all my receivers should be able to talk to each other.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> veryoldschool,
> Thanks for all the help, now I know what is happening. Since I don't have the broadband deca and if your receiver are not connecting to the same switch, you cannot see the other receivers. I've got DTV coming tomorrow to install the broadband deca free (initially they want $50). Once that install, all my receivers should be able to talk to each other.


With the SWiM-16, everything connected to it will see everything else with DECA. 
You'd need to have 2 SWiM-16s for them not to.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sangweb said:


> veryoldschool,
> Thanks for all the help, now I know what is happening. Since I don't have the broadband deca and if your receiver are not connecting to the same switch, you cannot see the other receivers. I've got DTV coming tomorrow to install the broadband deca free (initially they want $50). Once that install, all my receivers should be able to talk to each other.


Your problem has nothing to do with a BB DECA; MRV works just fine without one. When installed by D* your MRV should not be run through an ethernet switch (connecting a BB DECA to a switch for internet connectivity is fine, but hooking a receiver to a switch is incorrect.)

In other words you need more than a BB DECA, you need a DECA dongle behind every receiver (other than a HX24) that does not have one. If you do this MRV/WHDVR will work (over your coaxial cable.) The BB DECA is strictly for VOD, TvApps, Mediashare, etc...

Also, can you post the exact model numbers of your receivers? I know you have 2 HR24's, but I'm confused on the other two (based on what was mentioned earlier in the thread.) The only SD receiver capable of MRV is the R22. Which two are connected via ethernet?


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> Your problem has nothing to do with a BB DECA; MRV works just fine without one. When installed by D* your MRV should not be run through an ethernet switch (connecting a BB DECA to a switch for internet connectivity is fine, but hooking a receiver to a switch is incorrect.)
> 
> In other words you need more than a BB DECA, you need a DECA dongle behind every receiver (other than a HX24) that does not have one. If you do this MRV/WHDVR will work (over your coaxial cable.) The BB DECA is strictly for VOD, TvApps, Mediashare, etc...
> 
> Also, can you post the exact model numbers of your receivers? I know you have 2 HR24's, but I'm confused on the other two (based on what was mentioned earlier in the thread.) The only SD receiver capable of MRV is the R22. Which two are connected via ethernet?


Currently I have the following:

3 HR24-100, let's call this HR24A, B, & C
1 R16-100
They all connect to the same SWM16. From the SWM, there are 2 cables that go to two splitters (call it SP1 & SP2) so I have a total of 16 tuners.
HR24A and R16 connect on SP1
HR24B & HR24C on SP2
According to the technician, the HR24A cannot see B & C since they are on the different splitter and vice versa. He told me the only way A can see B & C is to move them to the same splitter which I can but will will limit me to only 4 HD-DVR receivers and if I want to add additional receiver, I have to go to the new splitter.
Hopefully this clarify everything.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sangweb said:


> Currently I have the following:
> 
> 3 HR24-100, let's call this HR24A, B, & C
> 1 R16-100
> ...


That was very informative. The one question I have now is which HR24(s) has an ethernet cable connected to the back. If there's an ethernet cable connected (and it sounds like there is from your earlier post) then remove it, redo sat setup, and you'll likely have working WHDVR. Once an ethernet cable is attached to an HR24 it will disable its DECA. Following the preceeding steps should remedy your issue; that is unless the tech did something stupid like put a BSF somewhere he shouldn't have.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> According to the technician, *the HR24A cannot see B & C since they are on the different splitter and vice versa*. He told me the only way A can see B & C is to move them to the same splitter which I can but will will limit me to only 4 HD-DVR receivers and if I want to add additional receiver, I have to go to the new splitter.
> Hopefully this clarify everything.


Complete BS and wrong.

If you've got an ethernet cable connected to the 24s you've disabled the internal DECA.

Once removed, you may need to re-run the SAT setup again to reactivate the DECA.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

School is in session, you are a God, I did what you said by removing the Ethernet and ran the satellite setup, now all my receivers can see each other. thank-you.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sangweb said:


> School is in session, you are a God, I did what you said by removing the Ethernet and ran the satellite setup, now all my receivers can see each other. thank-you.


It's a lesson the tech really needed to learn, but glad you've got working WHDVR :hurah:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Good .. Now you still should terminate the connections that have the dangling wires. Lastly, you will still in the the Internet connection kit to get connected to the Internet and it sounds like that is on it's way. Ask the next tech to make sure all of the unused wires are removed from the splitters and replaced with terminator. One of those currently unused wires can be used to connect the Internet Connection kit (assuming you can easily connect to your router from there).


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Good .. Now you still should terminate the connections that have the dangling wires. Lastly, you will still in the the Internet connection kit to get connected to the Internet and it sounds like that is on it's way. Ask the next tech to make sure all of the unused wires are removed from the splitters and replaced with terminator. One of those currently unused wires can be used to connect the Internet Connection kit (assuming you can easily connect to your router from there).


I used your advice and got all of them terminate this morning when he came and installed the Broadband DECA. Everything is working so far except for the HR20-100 where the WH cannot see this receiver and vice versa. I used the following thread to have it setup 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177195 (one without BSF). 
The receiver getting the signal fine, VOD, only the WH is not. I'll look around to see what I can do for this receiver. Thank-you all.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sangweb said:


> I used your advice and got all of them terminate this morning when he came and installed the Broadband DECA. Everything is working so far except for the HR20-100 where the WH cannot see this receiver and vice versa. I used the following thread to have it setup
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177195 (one without BSF).
> The receiver getting the signal fine, VOD, only the WH is not. I'll look around to see what I can do for this receiver. Thank-you all.


If you can take a picture of the wiring and post it, that might help ..

Beyond that, double check in the menus that (1) Whole home menu is even listed, it may take some time to show up and (2) that you have allowed sharing. If sharing is turned off, then it won't be visible to the others.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

sangweb said:


> I used your advice and got all of them terminate this morning when he came and installed the Broadband DECA. Everything is working so far except for the HR20-100 where the WH cannot see this receiver and vice versa. I used the following thread to have it setup
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177195 (one without BSF).
> The receiver getting the signal fine, VOD, only the WH is not. I'll look around to see what I can do for this receiver. Thank-you all.


maybe try the bsf ?
isn't the bsf method the official setup still on hr20-100?


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> If you can take a picture of the wiring and post it, that might help ..
> 
> Beyond that, double check in the menus that (1) Whole home menu is even listed, it may take some time to show up and (2) that you have allowed sharing. If sharing is turned off, then it won't be visible to the others.


I did the setup exactly like #1 pic but while going through the thread, some said he had the same issue as I do and install the BSF and it works right away, looks like I am going to order one, it's no big deal, I'll get it to work eventually. 
I did have sharing and the whole menu is there, according to the status, no dvr in the network found.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Did you verify that your SAT-2 connection was going through the power passing leg of the splitter?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> I did the setup exactly like #1 pic but while going through the thread, some said he had the same issue as I do and install the BSF and it works right away, looks like I am going to order one, it's no big deal, I'll get it to work eventually.
> I did have sharing and the whole menu is there, according to the status, no dvr in the network found.


If you think the BSF "might" make a difference, then simply move the splitter to before the DECA and try it. If it works [god know why it would by the way], then move it back until you get the filter.

#1 was used during testing and worked fine, since the whole idea of the splitter is to merely pass the DC from SAT #2 to the DECA.
#2 was a change that never was understood why it came about, but since the splitter was moved before the DECA requires a filter to block the signal from the SAT #1.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Did you verify that your SAT-2 connection was going through the power passing leg of the splitter?


Not home right now but how can I verify this?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> Not home right now but how can I verify this?


The splitter is marked, like is shown on all of the images I've posted


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> I used your advice and got all of them terminate this morning when he came and installed the Broadband DECA. Everything is working so far except for the HR20-100 where the WH cannot see this receiver and vice versa. I used the following thread to have it setup
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177195 (one without BSF).
> *The receiver getting the signal fine, VOD, only the WH is not. *I'll look around to see what I can do for this receiver. Thank-you all.


This suggests there is* NOTHING WRONG with your DECA setup* the way it is now.
What you may need to do is to resend authorization to this receiver, or check your network settings.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

My receiver deca light does not lit at all, sat signal is fine but looks like internet is not working neither. I'll wait for a few days until the BSF arrive to see if it is indeed the problem. Also when I try the 2nd method where the cable goes to the splitter first without the BSF, my receiver failed to bootup. At least I can watch TV for now, just no WHDVR until I get the BSF and hope that will solve the problem.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> My receiver deca light does not lit at all, sat signal is fine but looks like internet is not working neither. I'll wait for a few days until the BSF arrive to see if it is indeed the problem. Also when I try the 2nd method where the cable goes to the splitter first without the BSF, my receiver failed to bootup. At least I can watch TV for now, just no WHDVR until I get the BSF and hope that will solve the problem.


The HR20-100 has been a bit troublesome from the start [and why it needs its own configuration].
Since you're not getting power to the DECA, I'd remove the splitter, connect the SAT feed to SAT #1, and then see if there are any lights on the DECA when connected to the SAT #2 [without a coax connected].
If it's getting power, you should see some activity on the LEDs.
If you do, then I'd try the splitter again [just connected to SAT #2 still] and see if the DECA will light up.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sangweb said:


> My receiver deca light does not lit at all, sat signal is fine but looks like internet is not working neither. I'll wait for a few days until the BSF arrive to see if it is indeed the problem. Also when I try the 2nd method where the cable goes to the splitter first without the BSF, my receiver failed to bootup. At least I can watch TV for now, just no WHDVR until I get the BSF and hope that will solve the problem.


If the DECA is not lit I'm not sure how you're getting VOD 

Do you have anything plugged into the second ethernet port? Are you showing an IP address for the receiver in Network settings? If so, is it on the same subnet as the other receivers?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't have the whole home setup yet, and seeing everything on the DECA, I was wondering can you still use your home network, for it?


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> If the DECA is not lit I'm not sure how you're getting VOD


Initially I thought I did but I was wrong. No internet, only VOD menu, I've picked a sample but it never gets download to the receiver.


dsw2112 said:


> Do you have anything plugged into the second ethernet port? Are you showing an IP address for the receiver in Network settings? If so, is it on the same subnet as the other receivers?


No, I don't think I am getting any IP. Looks like no internet for now.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sangweb said:


> Initially I thought I did but I was wrong. No internet, only VOD menu, I've picked a sample but it never gets download to the receiver.
> 
> No, I don't think I am getting any IP. Looks like no internet for now.


Ok, that makes more sense.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I still have to wonder if you are connecting the power passing port on the splitter to SAT #2. If you have it connected correctly with the sole exception of Sat#1 going to power passing port on splitter and Sat #2 on the other port, then I think you would see exactly what you are seeing. Perhaps I'm wrong, but I THINK that the Sat signal would still traverse the DECA even if it were not powered up.

Also, if it's not a power passing splitter, it won't work at all.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> The HR20-100 has been a bit troublesome from the start [and why it needs its own configuration].
> Since you're not getting power to the DECA, I'd remove the splitter, connect the SAT feed to SAT #1, and then see if there are any lights on the DECA when connected to the SAT #2 [without a coax connected].
> If it's getting power, you should see some activity on the LEDs.
> If you do, then I'd try the splitter again [just connected to SAT #2 still] and see if the DECA will light up.


*sangweb*

Have you tried VOS' suggestion? Are you sure you have a power passing splitter?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

for the interim you try hooking the hr20-100 up as cat5 to see if its somewhat usable for few days until BSF arrives?
may need to assign static ip to it.
just a stopgap solution.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The HR20-100 has been a bit troublesome from the start [and why it needs its own configuration].
> Since you're not getting power to the DECA, I'd remove the splitter, connect the SAT feed to SAT #1, and then see if there are any lights on the DECA when connected to the SAT #2 [without a coax connected].
> If it's getting power, you should see some activity on the LEDs.
> If you do, then I'd try the splitter again [just connected to SAT #2 still] and see if the DECA will light up.


When I connect the SAT feed to SAT 1 and Deca on #2, there is power for Deca but when I use the splitter leaving the Deca on #2 (no coax), nothing lit up.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sangweb said:


> When I connect the SAT feed to SAT 1 and Deca on #2, there is power for Deca but when I use the splitter leaving the Deca on #2 (no coax), nothing lit up.


This splitter isn't passing DC, or at least not on the port you're using.

Can you post a picture of it?

You can see the red line indicating which is the power passing on this one:


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

sangweb said:


> When I connect the SAT feed to SAT 1 and Deca on #2, there is power for Deca but when I use the splitter leaving the Deca on #2 (no coax), nothing lit up.


Never mind, I was wrong, it does have power, it takes a while. I finally got it working, everything looks good now. Looks like I don't need the BSF afterall. The setup is coax --> splitter --> deca to Sat 2 and the other cable goes to Sat 1, all looking good. Thanks VOS for all your advice. :hurah:
P.S. the splitter above is the one I am using.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sangweb said:


> Never mind, I was wrong, it does have power, it takes a while. I finally got it working, everything looks good now. Looks like I don't need the BSF afterall. The setup is coax --> splitter --> deca to Sat 2 and the other cable goes to Sat 1, all looking good. Thanks VOS for all your advice. :hurah:
> P.S. the splitter above is the one I am using.


You should put a Band Stop Filter between Sat 1 and the splitter in this configuration. Currently you are allowing the network frequencies on the coax to pass through to the Sat 1 connection. While I don't know that it will kill anything, it could be problematic. Other than that one change, it sounds like you've got everything working right.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> You should put a Band Stop Filter between Sat 1 and the splitter in this configuration. Currently you are allowing the network frequencies on the coax to pass through to the Sat 1 connection. While I don't know that it will kill anything, it could be problematic. Other than that one change, it sounds like you've got everything working right.


Doug, he's using the splitter AFTER the DECA, so the DECA is blocking the signal.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

VOS -- Are you sure? Looks like the Deca RF would hit the Sat 1 port.



sangweb said:


> ...The setup is coax --> splitter --> deca to Sat 2 and the other cable goes to Sat 1, all looking good....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks to me that it's like this:


```
+----------- Sat #1
                 |
Sat Line (LNB) --+
                 |
                 +-- DECA -- Sat #2
                      |
                      + -- Ethernet Port
```
It should be ...


```
+--- [SIZE="3"][B][COLOR="DarkRed"]BSF[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE] ---- Sat #1
                 |
Sat Line (LNB) --+
                 |
                 +-- DECA -- Sat #2
                      |
                      + -- Ethernet Port
```


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> VOS -- Are you sure? Looks like the Deca RF would hit the Sat 1 port.


At this point, I'm not sure of anything.

This was the configuration at one point:


----------

